# apisto - left pelvic fin stuck on its side?



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

hi guys,

I noticed this 2..3 days ago, my apistos left pelvic fin is like stuck to its side. he has the right one open the other side is either gone but I think it's more like stuck to its side...

he still does everything normal.. eats normal.

tank mates are 8 black phantom tetras... never seen them nip at the apisto...

ideas?

thanks.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

If it is otherwise healthy, leave it be.


----------



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

exactly my thought  but I wanted to know what could have caused it?

he's one happy apisto, all the colors, everything is good, eating as much as before... just that fin issue for some reason.


----------

